# Beef ribs cooked way too fast...



## Jtkuga (Jan 20, 2019)

I am using a big green egg cooker with the plate setter or whatever you call it to make the heat indirect like an oven, according to my thermometer it was at 250-255 degrees the entire time i cooked it. I cooked the dinosaur style beef short ribs this morning which were supposed to take 9 to 10 hours based on meat thickness of 2 inches. The target temperature was 203 degrees. The meat hit that in about 3 and a half hours. I’m glad I checked when I did. I’m wondering what the problem could be? My thermometer is all I can think of... The only other issue I’ve had is when I slow cooked some chicken legs and they also cooked way too quick. Haven’t tried the meat yet ha waiting for my family to get here. Most of the time I cook things that cook quickly...


----------



## shoebe (Jan 20, 2019)

I would test the thermometer, stick it in some ice and or boiling water and see what it says..


----------



## Jtkuga (Jan 20, 2019)

shoebe said:


> I would test the thermometer, stick it in some ice and or boiling water and see what it says..




Well that was it. Put it in boiling water and it read like it wasn’t even on. Leaving the ribs in the oven at 200 degrees hopefully that will help keep the breaking them down...


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 20, 2019)

Sadly, retail thermometers are at best hit-and-miss. I've never trusted any out of the box.
I've gotten a couple of good ones that I can trust from sponsors of SMF.
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forums/meat-thermometers.112/

I have a TP-08, and an IBT XS. They run consistently 1 degree apart.

20 of us could poke our thermometers in a cows butt, and we'd get 20 different results.
And 19 would swear theirs is accurate. But I know better.

So find one you believe, and use it.
Testing Kitchen Thermometers


----------



## Jtkuga (Jan 20, 2019)

SonnyE said:


> Sadly, retail thermometers are at best hit-and-miss. I've never trusted any out of the box.
> I've gotten a couple of good ones that I can trust from sponsors of SMF.
> https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forums/meat-thermometers.112/
> 
> ...




Thanks for the advice I’ll get a new one. I will say I sat them in a 200 degree oven until family showed up and they were still pretty good! I can imagine how good they’d be if I had done it the right way.


----------

